# Is HCG a must for test prop only cycle ?



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

I want to keep it simple, test prop with adex eod, then clomid and nolva pct.

To see what effects it has on me. question is will my nuts shrink alot like rasins, does it hurt alittle bit being that small ? , also if they do shrink and i dont run hcg surely they will recover through pct ?


----------



## madrone (Dec 20, 2011)

You will recover but it will take longer. I always run HCG now as i felt the dif in the recovery. I run it after cycle tho not during but everyone on here subscribes to running through cycle.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

How long is the cycle?

Hcg on cycle is more important than pct in terms of quick recovery

The pituitary gland will soon start knocking out LH and FSH but bit pointless when you have non functioning testes


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hcg is not a MUST for any cycle. The point is- do you want quicker recovery? I certainly do no matter how tame the cycle may be.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

8 week cycle, 100mg eod test prop. first cycle.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

at prop only first cycle i wouldnt bother with HCG.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

also (srs) i have small balls always have, so id dread to think how smaller they can go.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> at prop only first cycle i wouldnt bother with HCG.


Why?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Why?


main reason (i'm not backed up by scientific knowledge could but wrong was just my opinion)

how actually shut down will he be from a moderate dose of prop for 6 weeks? surely enough that nolva + clomid would recover.. how much HCG would be the right amount when not shut down, could he risk shutting himself down further?


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

its 8 weeks of test prop 100mg eod with adex eod. + 4 weeks pct clomid and nolva

does everone take hcg ?


----------



## DNOKTSC (Oct 11, 2012)

I really wouldnt bother on such a moderate and short cycle.

I used to use it all the way through but now i only use it for 6-8 weeks on the back end of a long and heavy cycle. I dont like running it the whole cycle on long cycles for fear of the desensitisation issues.

To be honest in the early days of shorter cycles and moderate doses apart from the cosmetics of having larger testicles i didnt feel it was of any or much advantage in regards to pct. I bounced back in about the same time anyway.

If there is one thing i do feel helped in pct its DAA but thats a different thread intirely.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> its 8 weeks of test prop 100mg eod with adex eod. + 4 weeks pct clomid and nolva
> 
> does everone take hcg ?


No mate you would be fine with a standard clomid,nolva or clomid arimadex pct and maybe a small blast of hcg the week prior ending cycle if you wanted to.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> its 8 weeks of test prop 100mg eod with adex eod. + 4 weeks pct clomid and nolva
> 
> does everone take hcg ?


look you don't have to.

I've been on cycle 22months now; use clomid at 50m EOD, and then do a week of HCG at 1500iu 2x week every 3 months.

Hoever, you're doing test only, for a very short cycle. I dount you'll be fully shut down; but if you use HCG through the cycle, you don't get shut down, and your PCT will be super effective, and you will lose the least muscle... and HCG is cheap. Why wouldn't you??


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

DNOKTSC said:


> .
> 
> If there is one thing i do feel helped in pct its DAA but thats a different thread intirely.


this is rubbish. stick with the facts- DAA does not raise FSH or LSH levels, ergo cannot be a PCT med.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

Like i said before i want keep it simple for the first cycle, i prefer to do short and effective cycles 8 weeks is perfect for me.

the only thing is i do have really small balls already.


----------



## DNOKTSC (Oct 11, 2012)

I said it helps in pct. It helps pull the libido back up which is useful if it tanks. It always makes me feel better during pct than without it even if its doing nothing to actually aid with recovery. You may not agree but it has always helped purk me up in pct so i will continue using it!


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Use it mate, seriously. I didnt use it, or when i did i didnt use it properly...left me with absolutely no natty test even 2 months post cycle. From now on i will always use HCG.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

shreddedmate said:


> Like i said before i want keep it simple for the first cycle, i prefer to do short and effective cycles 8 weeks is perfect for me.
> 
> the only thing is i do have really small balls already.


Sorry but pmsl 

How small are we talking just out of interest?

Look it basically boils down to what you are most comfortable doing!

For sake of been simple don't use it, or if you prefer the science camp route use it.

IMO it will make only a small difference to such a cycle.

Everyone is different so can only speak about my own experience and that is on that dose I may just about be noticing a tiny bit of shrinkage at the very end of the 8wks. But like I say we are all very different.

The science will ALWAYS back it's use on every cycle, the reality is its not always needed by everyone BUT is it a good idea? I'd have to say on a heavier cycle yes absolutely.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

like the size of the balls on a greek statue


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

ok im not going to go with hcg.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

shreddedmate said:


> Like i said before i want keep it simple for the first cycle, i prefer to do short and effective cycles 8 weeks is perfect for me.
> 
> the only thing is i do have really small balls already.


how is using HCG 2x week making it complicated????

Look Zyzz didn't do HCG because he didn't know about it.... also in Australia its AS ILLEGAL, AND EXPENSIVE as AAS... so many do not run it.. this is not the case in the UK.


----------



## shreddedmate (Jan 2, 2013)

ausbuilt said:


> how is using HCG 2x week making it complicated????
> 
> Look Zyzz didn't do HCG because he didn't know about it.... also in Australia its AS ILLEGAL, AND EXPENSIVE as AAS... so many do not run it.. this is not the case in the UK.


its not like im doing a 12 month long cycle on high doses its an 8 week test cycle.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

shreddedmate said:


> ok im not going to go with hcg.


Glad to see you've taken all the right info in!


----------



## Dani3l (Dec 12, 2010)

I wouldnt do a cycle without hcg. I know a good few people that didnt use it and lost a lot of gains after cycle.


----------

